# A few parts I made today



## La machinist (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't like running small parts like these. They take longer and more tooling than bigger parts to me.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice. Do O rings fit in them grooves?


----------



## La machinist (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes orings go there tolerance on bottom of grooves are + r -.001 thousandths


----------

